# Aristocraft single Railbender



## tom h (Jan 2, 2008)

I bought some track and now I get a free railbender from Aristocraft, it is the single railbender, I have to send in $10 for shipping, I do not want it, if someone wants to just pay me the $10 I will get it to you, I already bought a railbender from RLD Hobbies and do not need the single one. Just e-mail me and I will send in the money to get it, I dont know when it will come, I have a another thing I get from Aristo and that is not going to be in till spring(so they say).

Tom Huisenga


----------



## Dave Ottney (Jan 2, 2008)

Tom, 
I sent you a message about this, I hope it went through. 
Dave


----------

